# Remodeling my living room



## SlipperyTiles45 (Mar 26, 2008)

Ok, am I weird? I just bought a BEAUTIFUL 50" Vizio plasma (Check it out..vizio.com/products/detail.aspx?pid=39). The only problem now, I need to remodel my living room so the tv looks good. Am I crazy for wanting to remodel my room just for a tv?


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 27, 2008)

Welcome SlipperyTiles:
No, you are not wierd; the TV and the living room both belong to you. Knock yourself out. We will try to help with the technical points but, outside that, its no-one's business. We would like to see before and after pictures though.
Glenn


----------



## NogaroS4 (Mar 28, 2008)

I would not say so, especially if you are using the room as a tv viewing room... It should be modeled around the tv.  Any pics??  Rooms done right can look very beautiful and still be an entertainment room...  Let us see some pics and we can be a better judge


----------



## SlipperyTiles45 (Mar 28, 2008)

I actually started on this project. I took my wood mantle apart, removed the board that goes across it below the shelf and above the fireplace, then put the shelf up above the fireplace without the board. The mantle shelf is about 12" lower now and it looks great still. I now can hang the TV a foot lower so the viewing angle won't involve strained necks!

My only issue is, I can't find the studs behind the wall (above the fireplace). I went from left to right with stud finder, no luck. Someone suggested today I go up and down as the studs might go across above the fireplace.

Also I have a QUESTION: Anyone know what to use to run the wires through the wall next to a fireplace? I mean do I need a insulated tube to leave in the wall so the wires don't get hot? Do I just leave the bare wires in there? Anyone know?


----------



## Square Eye (Mar 28, 2008)

Do you use that fireplace? Lowering the shelf brings a nice broad surface even closer to the fire and could possibly be a fire hazard of it's own.  The manufacturer should be able to provide you with specific measurements and clearances that are acceptable. As far as the studs, they may be metal. A stud detector has a harder time recognizing thin metal studs. And finally, the wire.. 10 billion homes in this country have wire run for mantel clocks. They're run in all different manners but you should be ok running a romex or BX cable as long as you can keep it away from the fire box. (it may be kind of hard to route it where you want it) If you could run the wires down from the attic, it would be even better. Check the firecodes in your area.. You may have to use a firestop around any penetrations in the chimneyway. Lots to consider here.


----------



## SlipperyTiles45 (Apr 2, 2008)

You were right! The studs were metal... that was quite the hassle!  As far as having the board above the fireplace goes, I turned on the fireplace and had it going for about 30 minutes and took the temperature right above it and it was about 85 degrees F so I've been told as long as it's under 90 that's ok... I am mostly just concerned about wires in the wall, if they will overheat or if I get neoprene coated or something like that if they will crack and fall apart??  I know there's a lot to think about here so just trying to figure it out one step at a time.


----------

